# New Winsor Humidor



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I got my new humidor in today From @*WinsorHumidors* and figured I'd take some pics and show it off here. The thing is just gorgeous, I love burl and the bookmark top makes for an awesome shape.

I took some pictures of it next to my Savoy Executive, which is their high end line, to do a small comparison/review. I'm not saying whether or not these are directly comparable, they're not even the same size. This is just the only other wood humidor I own currently and I've seen Winsor mention Savoy a couple times so I figure I could do a little write up.

My Savoy is listed as being an "Olive Ash Burl," and while pretty I don't feel it's actually what I consider Burl. My Winsor is a true burl and fans of it can really tell the difference here.

Both have a nice lacquer and are perfectly flush between seams. 

















Just look at that top. I love the book match with the "Alien" he created at the top there, VERY cool stuff.










Front of both: Currently the Savoy appears to have the lid sit more perfectly flush where the Winsor has a small gap on the left. However my Savoy did the same thing in places until I adjusted the screws on the hinges. I will try and adjust it later but either way I don't feel it will affect the functionality, just a minor cosmetic issue.


















The inside construction is very precise. All of the joints are perfectly flush to the touch, nothing grabs or sticks out at you. There are no gaps in the joints. Included is a tray that sits just off the floor to hide Boveda bags under. I like this because they're my preferred method of humidification.










You can see the Savoy has a box attached to the top with pockets to hold bags. It's recessed into the lid to be flush and works well. The lid on the Winsor is more flush but has a nice thick, sturdy feel to it.










The Savoy has locking mitre joints for the exterior walls. A nice touch but not something I feel is necessary. I used to build/compete in car stereo building boxes that held together under pressures of 155+ DB using nothing but Titebond and regular joints. The joints on the Winsor are perfectly flush and nothing grabs when you run your finger over them.


















Both have recessed hinges but the Savoy uses internal ones and the Winsor has the pin on the exterior. The Savoy also uses an extra piece of trim on the lid for the seal.


















This is 23 5 3/4X46 cigars. Plenty of room in this little bad boy. There is no shelf for two tiered storage here but it's not a huge humidor.










Overall I love this little guy. I say little because it's a great secondary desktop for me but it will easily hold 50 cigars for me. Very solid piece and it's really a work of art. If/When I buy another desktop I will go to Winsor. I love hand made wood/leather stuff and have no trouble calling this an heirloom piece. Thanks again to @*WinsorHumidors* for the awesome addition to my collection!


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for the review! Lots of information and you highlighted the comparison between two of my top picks for my first humidor!


----------



## DavidTanner (Dec 10, 2015)

Windsor you have the gift brother. I grew up building cabinets and have seen some expert woodworkers in my short life and I'll put you up there with them. You're a true craftsman.


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking box! Thanks for the review


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Just received my @WinsorHumidors and it's awesome!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...insor-humidors-outstanding-2.html#post4116314


----------



## navymancdf (Sep 16, 2016)

great review love the side by side comparison. winsor humidors look great he does great work i think your review sold me that when i get my first desk top humidor i will go with Winsorhumidors.


----------

